

Ask YC: Where to find legal help for a tech startup - izak30

Ok, I'm doing a SaaS startup, and I need to know what I would need to do to get bullet-proof legal advice, I'm in middle america, I assume that I'll need a TOS, a sales agreement and a service agreement, but I'll also need to setup 'business structure' (currently a boot-strapped sole proprietorship, but what it would take to change it when I want a partner)  and talk about LLC vs Inc, etc.  What is a typical budget for legal expenses in this type of arrangement.
======
SamanthaG
Hi,I'm a uk based lawyer (also doing a start-up - looking for a co-founder),
in the UK we have a free council run service for small start up businesses
called "Business Link", is there anything similar in the US for you? If not, I
think if you pick up the phone and call 3 or 4 law firms, explain that you're
a small start up doing whatever and ask if they know anywhere/one that can
help you for free at this stage. You should try and avoid paying legal fees
just yet. If it were me, I would pick a very large, prestigious law firm, get
some email details for attorneys in the corporate/business areas and email
them and ask if they can recommend where you can look for some free guidance
at this early stage. They are often quite helpful and like to assist if they
can. Hope this helps.

------
iamelgringo
If you're in the Midwest, you might look at organizations like
<http://www.score.org/> to see if they had a local chapter. You might not find
someone to help you in the same industry you're in, but help is help. At
least, they could refer you to a lawyer. They probably have pre-made sales
agreements or service agreements that you could look at. I know that they
would have resources on incorporation.

Another option is to see if there's a branch of the Small Business
Administration office around. <http://www.sba.gov/localresources/index.html>
They usually have decent resources as well.

------
mattmaroon
I'd recommend talking to WSGR and other firms in SF/The Valley. They'll often
work on deferred payment. I'm not sure if you can just walk in the door or if
a bit of an intro is required for that (we obviously got the latter).

It's nice to not have to budget for that in the early stages.

